# weather wunderground+cumulus



## aoc36 (28 Out 2014 às 20:26)

boa noite a todos.

hoje chegou a minha estaçao Watson 8681 solar. Queria colocar a minha estação online e nao consigo, nao sou grande expert na materia.

Para começar instalei o cumulus e depois de ambos comunicarem, fiz o registo no wuenderground. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No wuenderground, tenho 2 duvidas, que tipo de estação vou colocar la (nao tem la o nome do modelo)? e é necessario o surface type?

depois de ter colocado uma qualquer aparece isto:





Não aparece qualquer informação da  estação.

No cumulus, coloquei o Id e a passaword.






O que falta mais?

O UVI, ja consegui colocar.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2014 às 20:59)

Falta a opção principal "Enabled" que quer dizer "Activado". Ao fim de uns minutos deverão aparecer os dados. Marca também a caixa do rapidfire para os dados actualizarem assim que ficarem disponíveis.


----------



## aoc36 (28 Out 2014 às 21:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Falta a opção principal "Enabled" que quer dizer "Activado". Ao fim de uns minutos deverão aparecer os dados. Marca também a caixa do rapidfire para os dados actualizarem assim que ficarem disponíveis.



 Obrigado, já se encontra on.


----------



## aoc36 (28 Out 2014 às 21:37)

Agora resolvi um probelma, fiquei com outro. A estação perde ligação com o pc. Status: Erros - data input appears to have stopped- check your station and connections.

já verifiquei os cabos, devo ter mexido em alguma coisa no programa

PS: Já consegui resolver.

Só mais uma pergunta, como é que se coloca os dados do UV no wunderground?


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2014 às 23:19)

No mesmo sítio onde activaste o envio dos dados para o WU, marca a opção "Include UV", e dado que a estação mede radiação também, dá para meter "Include Solar rad" também.


----------



## aoc36 (31 Out 2014 às 18:45)

Boa tarde a todos.

Alguém tem conhecimento se ha algum equipamento que se possa colocar na consola da estação para transmitir 24h sem ter o pc ligado? Watson-8681 solar.


----------



## camrov8 (31 Out 2014 às 19:39)

há os datalogger´s mas acho que são caros


----------

